# ostatni raz pływałem...



## Kika_PL

Hi, 

byłabym niezwykle wdzięczna, gdyby ktoś mi powiedział, jak poprawnie powiedziec po angielsku: "ostatni raz pływałem (np. 2 lata temu)". Zastanawiam się, czy użyć past simple czy past continuous. Mimowolnie narzuca mi się past continuous, ale google jakby mówi coś innego. Co Wy myślicie? 

Dziękuję z góry za pomoc.


----------



## kknd

polecam dobrze przeszukać forum!  zob. i went swimming yesterday/i swam yesterday.


----------



## Kika_PL

Dziękuję za link, kknd. Oczywiście wiem, iż możemy powiedzieć "I went swimming". Moje pytanie może powinno brzmieć: czy możemy użyć, którejś z tych wersji, aby oddać sens zdania _ostatni raz pływałem 2 lata temu_:
_The last time I was swimming was 2 years ago 
The last time I swam was 2 years ago_

I inny przykład:
_I was swimming yesterday
I swam yesterday_
Oczywiście wiem, że możemy powiedzieć _I went swimming yesterday_, ale czy możemy wyrazić to również za pomocą tych zdań zaproponowanych przeze mnie? W wątku, do którego link przesłałeś mamy wersję _ I swam yesterday - _czy past continuous jest niepoprawny w tym kontekście? Jeśli tak, to dlaczego? 

I analogicznie, w kontekście biegania, którego czasu powinniśmy użyć:
I was running yesterday 
I ran yesterday 

Oczywiście mamy też opcję _I went running._

Byłabym wdzięczna za wyklarowanie tego dla mnie.


----------



## Mortifervs

Dobry wieczór.

Moim zdaniem _I was swimming yesterday _oraz _I swam yesterday _mają delikatnie inne znaczenie. Pierwsze oznacza _Uprawiałem/łam pływanie... (czynność planowana, zajmująca dłuższy czas) _a drugie zaś _Popłynąłem/nełam... (czynność jednorazowa, niekoniecznie planowana)._ 

Może lepszym przykładem do zobrazowania był by czasownik _shoot.
I was shooting yesterday. - _Wczoraja strzelałam.
_I shot yesterday. - _Wczoraj strzeliłam.

Zatem, dla opisania czynności dłuższej użył bym _I was swimming._


----------



## wolfbm1

W języku angielskim nie jest potrzebna forma ciągła, żeby stwierdzić "ostatni raz pływałem".
Wystarczy powiedzieć "I swam" albo "I went swimming". (Jest mała różnica.)
Przeczytaj też ten wątek.

Podobnie: "I ran/I went running".

Na marginesie, angielska forma ciągła nie jest odpowiednikiem polskiej formy niedokonanej, chociaż takiej właśnie formy używamy w tłumaczeniu na język polski. Ponadto, angielskie czasowniki w czasie przeszłym prostym mogą być tłumaczone na polski jako dokonane albo niedokonane.


----------



## Kika_PL

Dziękuję za odpowiedzi.

Mortifervs, jestem świadoma tego, iż często Past Continuous tłumaczony jest na polski jako niedokonany (_strzelałem_) a Past Simple jako dokonany (_strzeliłem_). Tylko niestety nie zawsze to działa, bo nie od każdego czasownika właśnie możemy utworzyć formę dokonaną (_pływałem - popływałem_?. I pewnie pewnie dlatego zdanie _wczoraj pływałem_ chciałam przetłumaczyć używając Past Continuous, bo przecież nie powiemy po polsku _wczoraj popływałem_ (no, może czasem - _wczoraj popływałem sobie_, ale brzmi to kolokwialnie).

Wolfbm1, dziękuję za Twoje spostrzeżenia. Niejako utwierdziły mnie w moim przekonaniu. Tak samo jak jeden z podanych przez Ciebie wątków (który btw chyba zacząłeś powodowany moim zapytaniem). Podaję też link do mojego innego wątku, w którym również pytam native speakera o ten przykład (ten przykład jest na samym końcu, bo temat dotyczy ogólnie użycia tych czasów przeszłych) listened to music < vs>. was/ were listening to music

Jeszcze raz dziękuję za pomoc, wszystko wydaje mi się już jaśniejsze.


----------



## jasio

Kika_PL said:


> Tylko niestety nie zawsze to działa, bo nie od każdego czasownika właśnie możemy utworzyć formę dokonaną (_pływałem - popływałem_?.


Nie zawsze to działa, bo aspekt ciągły nie jest tożsamy z aspektem niedokonanym. To są dwie różne sprawy. Ponieważ w języku polskim prawie każdy czasownik ma jakiś aspekt, tłumacząc na angielski odruchowo usiłujemy oddać aspekt niedokonany używając czasu ciągłego, bo bez tego wydaje nam się, że czegoś brakuje - ale często to jest niepoprawne i na siłę.

Nota bene, jeżeli chcesz uzyskać autorytatywną odpowiedź dotyczącą angielskiego, to proponowałbym szukać pomocy na forum angielskim, a nie na polskim. No, chyba że przypadkiem trafisz tu native speakera.


----------



## Kika_PL

jasio said:


> Nie zawsze to działa, bo aspekt ciągły nie jest tożsamy z aspektem niedokonanym. To są dwie różne sprawy. Ponieważ w języku polskim prawie każdy czasownik ma jakiś aspekt, tłumacząc na angielski odruchowo usiłujemy oddać aspekt niedokonany używając czasu ciągłego, bo bez tego wydaje nam się, że czegoś brakuje - ale często to jest niepoprawne i na siłę.
> 
> Nota bene, jeżeli chcesz uzyskać autorytatywną odpowiedź dotyczącą angielskiego, to proponowałbym szukać pomocy na forum angielskim, a nie na polskim. No, chyba że przypadkiem trafisz tu native speakera.



Jasio, w  mojej poprzedniej wypowiedzi zamieściłam link do wątku, w którym pytałam właśnie native speakera . Dziękuję za Twoją odpowiedź, masz rację, że takie tłumaczenie na polski czasem może człowiekowi zamieszać w głowie.


----------



## Thomas1

Kika_PL said:


> byłabym niezwykle wdzięczna, gdyby ktoś mi powiedział, jak poprawnie powiedziec po angielsku: "ostatni raz pływałem (np. 2 lata temu)". Zastanawiam się, czy użyć past simple czy past continuous. Mimowolnie narzuca mi się past continuous, ale google jakby mówi coś innego. Co Wy myślicie?



Temat poruszaliśmy już na forum parę razy, na przykład:
uczyłem się ale nie nauczyłem się
Imperfective rules
A general question regarding Aspekt czasowników

Niestety nie przypominam sobie, żeby ktoś podał złoty środek na rozwiązanie kwestii przekładania aspektów, która moim zdaniem jest jedną wielką puszką pandory jeśli chcieć się w to wgryzać.

Po paru latach od niektórych dyskusji na ten temat, wydaje mi się, że *często* używamy "past simple" jeśli chodzi o ważne rzeczy a "past continuous" kiedy chodzi o te mniej ważne. W podanym przykładzie czynność pływania jest na pierwszym planie. dlatego lepiej użyć "past simple": _Last time I swam was two years ago._ Jeśli czynność pływania robiłaby za tak zwane tło, wtedy lepszy jest past continuous: _Last time I was swimming in the pond got a cramp in my arm._ To nie jest reguła, bo mam wrażenie, że w analogicznych przygładach do drugiego, który podałem, można też użyć "past simple" zamiast "past continuous".


----------



## Kika_PL

Thomas1, dziękuję za podane linki. Musze przyznać, że sporo mi też wyjaśniły. 
Best,
Kika


----------

